# What options for a red rear turn indicator?



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Why don't you just get the red tail light overlays. It's either maad or mixed auto that sells them on here. Will be cheaper and easier


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

I like the clear/red look, but I'll check them out thanks.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

JerTM said:


> I don't particularly want to cut and splice a ballast in for led bulbs.


Doesn't that depend on the kind of bulb you use? I'm thinking about switching to LED because I like the sharp on/off you get with them.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The yellow turn signals are much easier for other drivers to see than red, especially in inclement weather. It also better distinguishes turn signal from brake input so other drivers are less likely to misjudge what your doing in front of them.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My only dislike on the reds is the reverse light.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Before doing this consider that those drivers, including myself, who are colorblind in the red areas really appreciate the amber turn signal. Personally I think red turn signals should be outlawed as a safety hazard.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

sooo, that's a no?


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Doesn't that depend on the kind of bulb you use? I'm thinking about switching to LED because I like the sharp on/off you get with them.


I don't know if there are any led bulbs that won't cause the bulb outage detection to trigger.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

JerTM said:


> I don't know if there are any led bulbs that won't cause the bulb outage detection to trigger.


I haven't gone shopping, but I thought there were bulbs that had the resistors built-in.

These claim to work with the bulb detection circuits - and they come in yellow or red. And they're a CruzeTalk vendor.

(But I also agree that it's probably best to clearly communicate with the folks behind you - even if red is legal.)


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

Aside from the color blind, I see no issue with red indicators. One blinking light on one side of the car has/always will mean I am turning in that direction.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

JerTM said:


> Aside from the color blind, I see no issue with red indicators. One blinking light on one side of the car has/always will mean I am turning in that direction.


Combined with a few applications of the brake, it's not so clear. (You now have blinking lights on both sides.) It does take some time to process to figure out what is happening. Aside from hazard flashers, yellow on the back has never been used for anything else.

I can understand not wanting a yellow lens, but I think the stock one is clear and you only see yellow when the blinker is in use. A smoked lens could give a more uniform appearance without having to switch to red lights.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

There are quite a few cars that don't have amber for turns and share the brake and turn bulbs for that side of the car but I understand the argument from the other side of things. I actually though about making the 4 circles brake with the 2 outer being turn sigs to let me run the revers and turn together as reverse but i would lose the side angle of the blinker by doing that.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

In a sea of red taillights, amber turn signals get noticed.


- Joe


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Combined with a few applications of the brake, it's not so clear. (You now have blinking lights on both sides.) It does take some time to process to figure out what is happening. Aside from hazard flashers, yellow on the back has never been used for anything else.
> 
> I can understand not wanting a yellow lens, but I think the stock one is clear and you only see yellow when the blinker is in use. A smoked lens could give a more uniform appearance without having to switch to red lights.


So instead of getting a brighter red light over an amber one, you suggest I darken the amber?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If that gets you the appearance you want while still keeping an amber signal, I think that would be preferable.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

JerTM said:


> So instead of getting a brighter red light over an amber one, you suggest I darken the amber?


Red turn signals are legal in most states on the rear of a vehicle, but tinted tail lights are not legal at all. Sure it looks awesome but in a foggy environment it lowers the rear visibility significantly.


----------

